# I just spent my largest sum on one single orchid



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 24, 2006)

Guess which one I bought? Remember, I grow all kinds of orchids and I just got home from Parkside.


----------



## Mahon (Nov 24, 2006)

Paph. sanderianum 'Rupunzel' AM/AOS from Zephyrus Orchids (On sale for $19,999) 

-Pat


----------



## bwester (Nov 24, 2006)

Damn fine guess Pat, you beat me to it


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 24, 2006)

It's time to fess up. My wife Donna saw a sign that stated they had paph. sanderianum for sale and said I could buy one. So, I asked John to show me what he had. He had a sanderianum x sib ('HS Select' x 'Bear Select') that he had received into his stock in June of this year. It is the largest one I've seen to date with an 11" leaf span, so I went for it. 

I also bought a hugh single growth roth.. John was told by the seller, that the parents were hugh, but he didn't have the parents clonal names. 

Naturally, many more followed me home.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2006)

Bob in Albany said:


> Naturally, many more followed me home.


Isn't it amazing what orchids will do!


----------



## Mahon (Nov 24, 2006)

So how about the pictures! 

P. sanderianum can easily exceed a 11" leaf span... is it a seedling or blooming size plant? Nice purchases! 

-Pat


----------



## Rick (Nov 25, 2006)

Mahon said:


> So how about the pictures!
> 
> P. sanderianum can easily exceed a 11" leaf span... is it a seedling or blooming size plant? Nice purchases!
> 
> -Pat



According to Sam Tsui, NBS is at least 14" and BS is about 16and up.

But I'm getting pretty excited now that a seedling I bought from Sheerwood orchids (Fall 2002) just cleared 14".


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2006)

Am I nthe only one who noticed that there was not a dollar value or price noted. If it was the one for $19,999, I'm sending the loony van for you.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 28, 2006)

$150 was the price tag. Due to the once a year sale that was in progress I also got to pull a ticket with a percentage you would get off of your total purchases. I pulled 15% but I spent so much money their over the last year I had a card that allowed me 20% off. Then of coarse Uncle Sam got his 6% in tax.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2006)

$150, that's a good amount. If it was some EYOF 3rd gen. besseae x dalessandroi x Asuko Fischer type Phrag I might do the same. Anyway, you cant take it w/ you; just pay the bills [electricity, food, etc.] first. Enjoy.


----------

